# أسعار اجهزة ct scanner



## وليد احمد (14 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم

ماهي اسعار ال ct scanner نوع Toshiba موديل Asteion Super 4 موديل جديد 2009

brandly new

شكرا*​


----------

